# When do I dehorn my jerseys?



## joshf (Aug 14, 2012)

I have one jersey heifer that is about six months old. She has noticeable nubs starting. I also have a three week old jersey bull calf. No nubs to speak of yet.
When should I dehorn?
What re the pros and cons to different methods?


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

We try to dehorn our calves as soon as we feel the nub. We use an electric dehorner.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

It is best done as early as possible, usually before they're a month old. Please get your vet's advice and have the vet sedate.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

I band and burn @ 3 weeks of age. Never a problem. What your are actually doing is disbudding, killing the tissues around the horn bud. I use an iron, 10 second each side and the job is complete. Not a barrel of fun but neither are horns....Topside


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

The 6 month old calf will need to be de-horned because at that age the horn bud is now attached and the horn is growing solid. Under one month old is best for disbudding. De-horning and disbudding are two different procedures. Topside


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have used the scoop and the burner with no problems with either. I like the burner best. It is best to do at a young age.


----------



## fivepointsfarm (Oct 31, 2013)

topside1 said:


> I use an iron, 10 second each side and the job is complete. Not a barrel of fun but neither are horns....Topside


Thank you for the times, I've disbudded some of our goat kids, but had no idea on how long for a calf.


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

My dairy girls have their horns. I would like to get rid of the horns during the fall/winter, because they are not full of pregnancy and the flies wouldn't be an issue. But at the moment, I don't have a sense of urgency to remove them.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

The proper method is to burn till you see a copper colored ring around the horn. The length of time needed can be influenced by several factors. Don't keep the iron on the skull longer than 15 seconds as heat can transfer through the skull and cause injury.
The buttons should not be "noticeable" before burning they should just start to be felt. And as such should be burned at a much earlier age than 6 months. the young one should be OK though.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Fivepoints, I burn five seconds left, then five seconds right, then repeat to equal 10 seconds per bud. A real five seconds, not a quick five. I rarely count because as Sammy D mentioned your goal is a copper colored ring....Topside


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Gaaahhhhh, a gruesome topic. I suggest a vet because of sedation and pain. IT IS PAINFUL. I've watched vets disbud little goat kids as well; they are fully sedated and unaware of what's going on but still they cry out during the burning.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

topside1 said:


> I band and burn @ 3 weeks of age. Never a problem. What your are actually doing is disbudding, killing the tissues around the horn bud. I use an iron, 10 second each side and the job is complete. Not a barrel of fun but neither are horns....Topside


 Do you put them in the chute when you disbud them? I've had a hard time getting their little heads to stay in the chute tight. I have a box for my goat kids that works great, but haven't figure out the calves yet :whistlin:


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Hidden, yes I have a primitive head catch, no chute needed. I lean over the head catch, pin the nose of the calf and do the job....Works great, I would send a photo if you like....Post a photo, you know what I meant....Topside​


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

topside1 said:


> Hidden, yes I have a primitive head catch, no chute needed. I lean over the head catch, pin the nose of the calf and do the job....Works great, I would send a photo if you like....Post a photo, you know what I meant....Topside​


A photo would be great! I'm getting ready to pick up a few holstein bull calves to bottle feed from my neighbor dairy guy and I'd like to be ahead of the ballgame this time.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Ok, I'll get one posted before nightfall, really busy today. Topside


----------



## Gercarson (Nov 2, 2003)

Jersey's just don't "look right" without their horns.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

Gercarson said:


> Jersey's just don't "look right" without their horns.


 if possible get those horns off we have a jersy xangus in our herd of beef cows she is a great calf raiser and gentle yet those horns are a problem I have to be extra cautious when heeding ect and now I see a big 3 foot long scratch down the side of another cow and I have to medicate; more unnessary work for me:hair


----------



## Gercarson (Nov 2, 2003)

arnie said:


> if possible get those horns off we have a jersy xangus in our herd of beef cows she is a great calf raiser and gentle yet those horns are a problem I have to be extra cautious when heeding ect and now I see a big 3 foot long scratch down the side of another cow and I have to medicate; more unnessary work for me:hair


A JERSEY cow doesn't look right dehorned - looks and safety are TWO different discussions. 
Heritage means a lot when presenting for "looks".


----------

